# UV-C Teichklärer per Solar möglich?



## CoupeS2 (4. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin erst seit heute Mitglied hier im Forum, mein Name ist Max und ich komme aus
Niederbayern.

Wir haben unseren Gartenteich heuer im Frühjahr vergrößert und nun tritt leider das Problem
zunehmender Wasserverschmutzung auf.

Seit gestern haben wir einen Teichfilter samt Pumpe im Einsatz die per Solarmodul betrieben wird.

Gerne würden wir auch noch einen UV-C Teichklärer mit anschließen, ich kann nur leider keinen
finden der über Solar funktionieren würde, sind alles 230 V Geräte.

Meine eigentlich Frage ist nun wie ich eine 230 V Lampe installieren muss damit sie mit unserem
Solarmodul läuft ?? Evtl. per Spannungswandler ??

MfG
Max


----------



## Tuppertasse (5. Juli 2020)

CoupeS2 schrieb:


> Seit gestern haben wir einen Teichfilter samt Pumpe im Einsatz die per Solarmodul betrieben wird.



Hallo und Willkommen !

Um deine Frage zu beantworten, bräuchte zumindest Ich noch ein paar Daten.
Um welches "Teichfiltersystem" handelt es sich denn welches per Solarmodul betrieben wird ? Welche Anschlüsse sind vorhanden ?

Ich kann mir das gerade nicht so vorstellen, da für eine erfolgreiche Filterung ein Dauerbetrieb 24/7 notwendig ist und somit auch nachts wenn nicht die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Turbo (5. Juli 2020)

Salü
Mit Spannungswandler müsste das funktionieren. Sofern die Batterie und Solarzellenleistung gross genug ist.
Inselanlage mit Batterie = vermutlich ja
Fertiglösung Pumpe und Solarmodul ohne Batterie = Nein
Bei einer Inselanlage kommt es auf deine geplanten Betriebstunden an. Meine UV-C Lampe ist in 10 Jahren vermutlich keine 200 Stunden gelaufen.
In der Typenbeschreibung eines Gerätes habe ich gelesen das der Wandler bei 10,6Volt ausschaltet.
Musst dich halt durch die Dokus lesen. Die gibts von güstig bis hochpreisig.
Es gibt aber noch andere Lösungsansätze.
- Vermehrte Wasserwechsel
- Zusätzliche Pflanzen
- Evtl. stärkere Durchströmung
- Einfach mal drei Monate abwarten

Viel Spass mit dem Teich


----------



## CoupeS2 (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wir haben einen SunSun CBF55 Filter mit Teichpumpe die max.5000 Liter bringt,
angeschlossen ist diese an ein 100 Watt Solarmodul (12-18 Volt).

Leider hat unser Wasser einen Braunton, ab ca 15 cm Wassertiefe sieht alles
trübe aus, daher die Idee noch einen UV-C Filter mit anzubauen.

Unser Teich ist etwa 50 Meter vom Haus entfernt und wir haben da leider keinen
Stromanschluss.

MfG
Max


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Juli 2020)

@CoupeS2 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Das macht nur Sinn wenn man die Teichtechnik 24/7 laufen lässt. Ein reines Solarmodul, was schonmal nachts kein Strom liefert - das wird nichts. Meine Gartenhütte ist auch 40m entfernt und am Ende des tages habe ich Strom hingelegt. Ist aufwändig ja, aber lohnt sich halt. Separat Absichern und gut ist.


----------



## Turbo (11. Juli 2020)

@ Tuppertasse, Es sind Solarpumpen erhältlich die ein Aku Paket in der Pumpe verbaut haben. So das der Betrieb 24 Std gewährleistet ist. Solar ist nicht Solar. 
Zumindest Elektro Leerrohre zum Teich sollte man sich beim Teichbau leisten.


----------



## pipoharley (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo Max, teile uns doch erst mal deine Teichgrösse, Teich Tiefe etc mit. 
Nicht mal der beste und größte Filter wird dir in einem Tag das Wasser klarer machen. Auch die braune Wasserfarbe wird dir keine UVC wegzaubern können!
Als erstes würde ich reichlich Wasserwechsel machen und ein Stromkabel zum Teich legen.
Hast du auch Fische im Teich?
lg Charly


----------



## CoupeS2 (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

unser Teich ist ca. 6 x 4 m und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,30 m. Grob überschlagen sind ca. 13000 Liter Wasser drin.

An Fischen haben wir 2 __ Graskarpfen mit ca. 60 cm, 1 Koi mit ca. 50 cm, 1 __ Goldorfe ca. 40 cm, 1 __ Goldfisch ca. 20 cm.
Wir füttern täglich ca 0,3 Liter Sticks und 1 Stück Kopfsalat.

Desweiteren hat unser Teich einen permanenten Wasserzu- und Ablauf von ca. 2500 Litern am Tag.

Den Filter betreiben wir nun seit 2 Wochen, es befinden sich auch Schmutzpartikel in den Filtermatten, die Wasserverfärbung
wurde jedoch nicht besser.

MfG
Max


----------



## CoupeS2 (11. Juli 2020)

Noch ein paar Bilder.

Von den Wasserspeier-Froschen sind 2 am Teich und spenden Frischwasser aus einer Quelle.


----------



## pipoharley (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo, du bringst jeden Tag fast 20% Frischwasser in den Teich ein, trotzdem hat dein Teich eine Braunfärbung? Das ist fast nicht zu glauben.
Bin gespannt was am Ende dein Problem ist. Ich hoffe du findest die Lösung.
Aber eine 24 stündige Filterung wird sicherlich nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## troll20 (11. Juli 2020)

Wie sieht denn dein Quellwasser aus, wenn du es in ein Glas abfüllst und mal mit etwas Sauerstoff über einige Tage beobachtest.
Evtl. rostig??? Oder gesättigt von Huminsäuren???


----------



## Tuppertasse (11. Juli 2020)

Quellwasser = Brunnerwasser ? Ich denke mal ja oder ? Brunnenwasser hat meistens sehr viel Eisen drin und da bildet sich so einige Eisenverbindungen, die eine braune Färbung machen. 
Von daher würde ich mal das Brunnenwasser analysieren. Evtl. beim Versorger nachfragen, was da so drin sein könnte ?


----------



## CoupeS2 (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wir haben ja jetzt den Filter bereits einige Wochen laufen und das Wasser ist geringfügig sauberer geworden.

Zusätzlich habe ich zur Pumpe noch ein 2. Solarmodul samt Laderegler und Batterie gekauft.
Gestern lief die Pumpe nun von 6 Uhr morgens bis 19.45 abends durch, die Batterie habe ich heute erst installiert,
sollte alles ordnungsgemäß funktionieren müsste die Filterung jetzt nahezu rund um die Uhr laufen.

Desweiteren habe ich für den Zulauf zum Teich ein größeres Rohr verlegt durch das mehr Frischwasser passt.

Ja es handelt sich zum Teil um Quellwasser, wir haben unseren vorigen Teich auch mit dem gleichen Wasser versorgt und
er blieb über Jahre ohne jeglich Filterung sauber bis auf abgesetzten Bodenschmutz.

Die Quelle wurde beim Hausbau unter dem Kellerfundament gefasst und nach draussen geleitet, zusätzlich bei Regen 
kommt noch das Dachrinnenwasser dazu (etwa 300 m2 Dachfläche).

Wenns ordentlich regnet müsste der Teich nun einen vollen Strahl aus einem 1 Zoll Rohr bekommen.

Ich hoffe das Wasser klärt sich die nächsten Wochen noch besser, werde dann nochmals berichten.

Wenn nicht dann wäre vielleicht doch ein Wassertest sinnvoll.

MfG
Max


----------



## Knarf1969 (22. Juli 2020)

Hallo
Braun ist ja eher ungewöhnlich. Könnte bei mooriger Umgebung Huminsäure sein. Das sieht man in einem Glas Wasser noch nicht mal so sehr. Wir haben hier in der Gegend einen wunderschönen kleinen See, der ebenfalls braun aussieht. Drum herum eine Moorlandschaft. Ein Becher Wasser daraus sieht total klar aus, der braune Effekt entsteht dann erst durch das Volumen. Das ganze hat eine Superqualität und ist ja auch nichts schädliches, für einen privaten Teich aber halt nicht hübsch anzuschauen.


----------

